# New VHI PLans



## legend99 (11 Apr 2005)

Have been told in work that VHI are phasing out the Traditonal Plan A, B, C, D, E plans and are replacing them with new Life Stage Choice plans. heres the link to compare old PLan B options with its new equivilent. 
[broken link removed]

Now, while at first glance it seems more benefical, they have managed to increase some of the benefits at the cost of removing any benefit towards the Blackrock/mater clinics. Now I know I'm young right, but what would happen in the future if God forbid you ever needed a heart bypass etc and you have lost your 45% benefit of the cost of this?
Also, there seems to be no replacement for Plans D and E and they did have full cover for the Mater/Blackrock, so whats the story with that?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Apr 2005)

For what it's worth the _HIA_ [broken link removed] which attempts to survey and compare private health insurance products available on the _Irish _market. Seems to me that product providers go in for a lot of obfuscation under the guise of flexibility for the consumer which militates against easy comparison of products. A bit like the deregulated telecoms market.


----------



## legend99 (11 Apr 2005)

I'd say a good few people won't even notice the dropping of all the cardiac procedures in Blackrock.....if they have a weak ticker and they get told that they will have to pay the full cost themselves(probably like a million Euro knowing private consultants!) the news will kill them off before they even get into the car park...


----------



## fobs (11 Apr 2005)

Decided to keep the traditional plan B options after discussing these topics with a VHI rep in our company. Decided could afford the GP/consultants fees (claim back on MED 1) but could not afford the potential costs of the blackrock/Mater hospital if needed for Cardiac treatment.


----------



## legend99 (11 Apr 2005)

Fobs. we have been told that the Plan B options was being removed by the VHI itself???


----------



## Vanilla (11 Apr 2005)

Well, I switched last week to Plan B options and there was no mention of it being dropped...


----------



## legend99 (11 Apr 2005)

from my work email:
"VHI are phasing out the 'Options' suite of products and introducing a new range called 'Lifestage Choices' products. The product most closely aligned to our current 'Plan B Options' appears to be 'Family Plan Plus' which offers enhanced cover including refunds on GP, Dental, and Optical expenses. It's intended that we switch everyone over to this from renewal date, 01 May."

So I'm missing something somewhere. I have a big issue gaining the odd 20 quid here and there from GP visits, and then being stuck with a 25k bill from the Blackrock clinic when this place finally gives me a heart attack...


----------



## fobs (11 Apr 2005)

I would check this out. Is it your company that pays the VHI and maybe they are deciding this? I only met a rep of VHI last month and she was trying to sell the new policies so I met her to see if any of them covered the Mater/Blackrock and when they didn't decided to stick to my original policy. My husband had some health issues in the past which makes this more prudent for us! I pay my own VHI and do not get subsidised from work. Maybe it is your company policy to have all workers on the same policy?


----------



## Vanilla (11 Apr 2005)

Am going to check this out myself too ,and will be seriously annoyed if you are right and they are phasing this options out- as I will get stuck with much reduced cover...


----------



## Janet (11 Apr 2005)

Had presentation in work about the different options when our plan comes up for renewal in May.  I wasn't really given a choice about which "Life Stage" plan I might need, just told First Plan Plus would be the one that was suitable for me (without being asked any questions about me, my health or my life mind you!)  I have to decide between VHI and Bupa in the next week or two.  I'm inclined to go with Bupa as that plan does include the cardiac care in mater or blackrock and 50% of GP costs (actual costs not just what they say a GP visit should cost).  Don't think the €20 per visit dental benefit from VHI makes up for it.  Have to go through the literature properly still, there's very little difference in it really apart from the cardiac care.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Apr 2005)

Whatever about the details of the cover provided by their respective and comparable plans, given the choice, I would choose _BUPA _over _VHI _if the decision came down to one of who had the better administration, customer service etc. Having said that I don't have the choice in the new job so am now about to move from _BUPA _to _VHI_! Oh well...


----------



## Unregistered (11 Apr 2005)

Janet,

Looking at the VHI website, they offer both plans A-E and Lifestyle plans.

The Lifestyle plans have Euro1 excess for GP fees, dentist etc ...... whereas the traditional A-E plans give good hospital cover not outpatient unless you exceed a (much higher)excess.

It seems to me that the A-E plans are mainly for hospital cover including Blakcrock/Mater Private  and the Lifestyle plans are more like HSA/HSF cash plans and aimed at providing out-patient day-to-day cover at the expense of Blackrock/Mater Private cover.

There is no mention of Plans A-E being phased out.

Double check with your personnel dept. I suspect they are mistaken.
Better still, ring VHI and clarify this.


----------



## legend99 (20 Apr 2005)

We were now told it is the options part of the Plans A to E they are getting rid of. However, we were told by the VHI guy that they intend getting rid of A to E themselves within 12 to 24 months....how true that is I wonder.

It seems Family Plan Plus is basically Plan B options with a straight swop of getting rid of all Mater/Blackrock clinic cover in exchange for getting 20 notes back per GP visit, dentist visit etc.


----------

